# Trulis: krishnas en el Norte de Lima



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Estuve en este lugar hace unos años, queda terminando el Pasamayo en una zona que se llama chacra y mar. Es un un lugar único. Las siguientes fotos no son mías sino de una chica llamada Eva.
Aqui van las fotos








Vean el estilo de las construcciones...


















Lamento tener que poner fotos con personas ajenas al foro pero me parece imporante poner estas para que se note el interior de estas edificaciones













































Ellos, los trulis, son vegetarianos y cultivan sus propios alimentos, por cierto, el estilo de vida de ellos me pareciò un poco primitivo para mi gusto, pero asi viven y supongo que les gusta vivir asì  

Saludos


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

viajando al norte por la panamericana varias veces he visto ese lugar, pero no he tenido la oportunidad de visitarlo...me gustan esas construcciones, son llamativas a la vista.


----------



## delmaule (Jan 25, 2006)

bien llamativas esas construcciones, le da un aire como estilo hindu


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Mi prima estuvo en ese lugar por unos cuantos días. Cheveres las fotos.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Q curiosas las formas de sus edificaciones nunca las había visto.. y bueno tb es chvr el entorno donde se manejan ellos.. 

Interesante thread


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bonito pero la playa de chacramar es muy brava y el agua recontrahelada, no me gusta para nada, eso si, la playa es bien amplia a lo largo y ancho, para mi la mas grande que he visto.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Interesante!!


----------



## Dodiperu (Nov 20, 2005)

*Excelente thread !!!!*

Y habla muy bien del Perú,donde hay completa libertad de cultos... el sólo hecho que los krishnas tengan su lugar privado ya es prueba fehaciente de la tolerancia que existe en materia de creencias en todo el Perú.


----------

